
Cos 333: Advanced Programming Techniques - kashfi
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spring19/cos333/
======
kashfi
"This is a course about the practice of programming, an attempt to expose
students to the development of real programs. Programming is more than just
writing code. Programmers must also assess tradeoffs, choose among design
alternatives, debug and test, improve performance, and maintain software
written by themselves and others. At the same time, they must be concerned
with compatibility, robustness, and reliability, while meeting specifications.
Students will have the opportunity to develop these skills by working on their
own code and in group projects."

